# Sloooow forum?



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

OK.  Let's try this again and copy it this time in case I get thrown again 

Is anyone else having problems with the forum today? Such as slow page loading, not being able to get here (initially), refresh button not working... and now, losing a post because the page won't load?

A few years ago I had to turn of my router (I think) to generate a new ISP addy. Something about a forum I belonged to must have started associating my numerical addy with a spammer's addy..... something like that.
Is that what's going on now?  This is driving me nuts.  It's happening on all three of my computers, but only here.

Or are one of you mods messin' with me today


----------



## suziquzie (May 1, 2008)

I have alot of problems getting here sometimes, I just blame it on my oldish computer and slowish internet. I don't really know any better though. I'm not literate, it's DH's department.


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> OK.  Let's try this again and copy it this time in case I get thrown again
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with the forum today? Such as slow page loading, not being able to get here (initially), refresh button not working... and now, losing a post because the page won't load?
> 
> ...



Sorry, pacanis, not messin'   with you.  I haven't had any  difficulties with this site...and I have a  coal-burning computer.


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

I am having a _really hard time_ navigating this site today. 
The pages just sit there until IE tells me the page won't load. 
Very frustrating.


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

That post took over one minute to post.
And this is the only program I have running..... yet I can pull up USA Today with all its popups blocked in three seconds ?????
Weird


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2008)

That does seem unusual, pacanis, but I'm not a  computer weenie.  With  any luck, someone who has that kind of knowledge will happen along.  Hang in there.

However it works out, every time you post,  I get to see that beautiful doggie  in your avatar.


----------



## Adillo303 (May 1, 2008)

No trouble here - I have notices that when some interesting news breaks, that my internet si slower, cause everyone is jumping on and reading it. 

With this afternoon's happenings, maybe that is it, dunno.


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

I _think_ I'm OK now..... Time will tell.
I rebooted my router and got right back on here.

And thanks for the comp on Petra, Katie.
Here's a real test.... a crappy cell phone pic I just took and emailed to myself to see if I can upload it here 

My old avatar's head is resting on my foot, so I can't move right now and get a real camera


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

Yay!  (claps hands)


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I _think_ I'm OK now..... Time will tell.
> I rebooted my router and got right back on here.
> 
> And thanks for the comp on Petra, Katie.
> ...




Oh, pacanis................!  I  just want to hug that beautiful  doggie and  bury my  face in his/her  neck.  What a sweetheart!!!


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

Well you'll just have to wait your turn 

I guess rebooting my router fixed me up. I'll have to remember that. I got a new router when I got a laptop a few weeks ago. It must be tempermental 
But that still doesn't explain why it was only happening here.....


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well you'll just have to wait your turn
> 
> I guess rebooting my router fixed me up. I'll have to remember that. I got a new router when I got a laptop a few weeks ago. It must be tempermental
> But that still doesn't explain why it was only happening here.....


 
i have problems from time to time. not loading quickly, nor fast going from page to page. haven't lost any posts lately though. 

usually helps if i just reboot the puter. 

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and delete your cookies and internet files every time you close your IE. Better yet, get Firefox and set it to do it for you every time you close it. Sometimes if you get chronic slow downs on the Internet (effecting most sites you go to not just one), it will pay to re-boot your router. I re-boot mine once a month or so just as a regular practice. I just go to its menu page in my browser and tell it to re-start.
Sometimes just closing IE and re-opening it works, sometimes you have to re-boot your computer to solve the problem. This is because no program is perfect, and sometimes one of the lines of code will get 'stuck' in your computers memory or processor function and slow either the program or the entire computer down.
Think of a gear getting stuck, and the re-boot is you whacking on it with a wrench to free it back up....


----------



## sattie (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful pic of Petra pacanis!  I sooooo love dogs!!!!

As for the slow forum, I usually find it is my internet connection that is hosed.  I disconnect and reconnect and the problem is usually solved by doing that.  Hope it gets better for ya!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 2, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ... Or are one of you mods messin' with me today


 
You caught us, pancanis - the Mods and Admins are so bored with nothing else to do around here that we get together each night (usually around midnight) and make up a list of 10 users we're going to mess with the next day. 

All kidding aside - I have the same problems from time to time.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> You caught us, pancanis - the Mods and Admins are so bored with nothing else to do around here that we get together each night (usually around midnight) and make up a list of 10 users we're going to mess with the next day.
> 
> All kidding aside - I have the same problems from time to time.


 
I _knew_ it! Everybody's out to get me 
You guys are probably giving me _extra_ cookies whenever I come here 
Not that there's anything wrong with extra cookies 

Thanks sattie 

At any rate, everything seems to be working alright here this morning.


----------

